

Fend Off Gold-diggers - Here's How - organicgrant
http://io9.com/#!5752408/mathematicians-figure-out-how-to-fend-off-gold+diggers-+-with-game-theory

======
organicgrant
It's always good to be prepared. Because the plan is to be filthy rich in the
near future, and singledom has its navigational hazards.

